# FilmStruck App



## jaronclay (Aug 25, 2014)

FilmStruck is a new streaming service from Turner Classic Movies. Next month, the Criterion Collection will be moving from Hulu to it. Would be great to get an app for that.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Reach out to the FilmStruck folks so they look to build it?


----------

